# The AWL/Chicago Ridge Megathread



## BlueFrog (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi guys,

Another week, another crop of rabbits at AWL. Decided to make one megathread, as was done in the past, to keep these bunnies in everyone's thoughts without cluttering the board with lots of threads. 

I do have - drumroll please! - permission to take pictures! Huzzah! Huzzah! At the moment my personal computer is still imitating a doorstop so I have no FTP access, but anyone interesting in these buns is welcome to PM me and I'll mail what I have. They're not great photos but they're better than nothing. I'll be posting some on Craigslist and probably Kijiji too in the hopes of spreading the word more effectively.


Purebred Palomino buck, super loving. Owner cried like a baby during surrender but lost her job and couldn't afford to feed him. This guy is clearly accustomed to lots of attention and really makes me wish I could sandwich a second bun somewhere in this house.

Purebred Lionhead doe, palomino in color, less than six months old! AWL says she has an exceptionally good temperament but she is cage territorial. 

Purebred Netherland Dwarf, Californian (Himalayan) color 

Purebred Netherland Dwarf, also Californian colored, special needs (blind) 

Lionhead mix, super flashy white with black spots 

Dwarf Hotot mix, beautiful white with black spots 

Dutch mix, blue with white collar 

Lionhead mix, white with black spots, super flashy 
For pictures of a few, check out my current Craigslist posting. (Better yet, check Chicago CL as the flaggers apparently have nothing better to do than remove legitimate posts).As always, I will do what I can to assist in pulling and transporting these guys. The additional good news is that the surgical department is pretty well caught up so we can get speuters done in a reasonable timeframe again.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 21, 2008)

YAY you get to take pics!! Remember you have transport friends around too, if any need to go this-a-ways!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 25, 2008)

You're doing something to help those innocent lives, bluefrog. 

You are an angel to speak out on their behalf, for their silent voices. I hope updates will follow.


----------



## BlueFrog (Nov 28, 2008)

They say: "She's nearly blind. All she can see is light and shadow."

I say: "Her vision isn't great, but doesn't seem any worse than any other red-eyed rabbit to me."

They say: "Her poor vision is the reason she strikes out at hands in her cage."

I say: "She's a cage-territorial unspayed doe."

They say: "Either you take her or she goes to the back room."

I say: ...ulp.

She(*) is a Californian colored Netherland Dwarf, or, for you purists, something incredibly similar. Her history as related to me was a bit sketchy, but either she was found abandoned outside this summer or at least caged outside in the summer.They think sun exposure is the culprit behind her poor vision. 

I asked for an extension to reach out to those who take in special needs buns. So far, no takers. If anyone's interested, please, drop me an email or reply to this thread. I can probably - probably - have her spayed before she leaves the shelter. For a picture, check out the upper right corner photo in the CL posting linked to in my first message. 

(*) I assume the Nethie is "she" due to the dewlap but have not confirmed gender.

[line]

In other news, new arrivals:


Black Dutch, very small and cute 
Bright orange spotted mini rex, patterned very much like an English Spot, super eye-catching 
Generic bunny with Hotot markings but more common conformation, caged with a small REW something
Adopted!


Palomino lionhead


----------



## gentle giants (Nov 28, 2008)

Does she act like she can't see, i.e. bumping into things? I would agree with you that the striking at hands is a territory thing. This eats at me.... I have a soft spot for the "special" ones. If you can't find anywhere else for her to go....get ahold of me.


----------



## Jenk (Nov 28, 2008)

*gentle giants wrote: *


> If you can't find anywhere else for her to go....get ahold of me.


I'd take in a fourth bun if I felt that I could handle the cost and stress of it all; but I can't. (I've hit my limitation point and dare not go any further.) 

Of course, I'll still cheer on those who can handle that extra bun in need of a home. :thumbup And in the case of this REW doe, it does sound like she's cage-territorial. 

My positive thoughts/prayers go out to those buns in need. :hearts:

Jenk


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh my gosh, she is incredibly sweet-looking and just misunderstood. She's absolutely beautiful and dwarfer small-ish.

I applaud all persons who are up for rescueing from shelters and providing a home to unwanted rabbits. It literally grabs at your neck to know shelters are never cell-block empty all the time ... so many innocent drop-offs.

The more I hear it seems the majority of shelter staff is unaware of rabbit behavior and personality.

~ Lucky that she's got you BlueFrog Advocate giving her one last chance before shelter takes her to the back room. So true, overpopulation and certain situations will cause shelters to euthanize all the time. Everybody who pitches in (responsibly, to know how many they can handle and help) has a heart of gold.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

You won't change the world by saving one rabbit ... but how the world WILL change for that one bunny. Young ... or increpidly old ... and slightly imperfect. :sunshine:




I hope your extension is granted.


----------



## BlueFrog (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the support, assistance,and well wishes. There are a lot of rabbits alive today because of the generosity of forum members.

To answer your question, *gentle giants*, she is not bumping into things and she can follow a hand being waved from side to side in her cage. (Actually, she's quite good at it!) Based on the demo the shelter staff member performed with her, I wouldn't be shocked if her vision is slightly impaired on the left side, but overall, I just don't believe this rabbit is blind or even significantly limited.


----------



## Leaf (Nov 29, 2008)

*BlueFrog wrote*




> Purebred Palomino buck, super loving. Owner cried like a baby during surrender but lost her job and couldn't afford to feed him.



Things like this just tear me up.

I was at the HS the other day doing paperwork and work in the back when I came across intake papers on a "generic" black and white dog.

Owner surrender fill-out stated "lost my job, lost my house, lost everything". I teared up seeing the hand written notation - some things just aren't fair.


----------



## Jenk (Nov 29, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> I was at the HS the other day doing paperwork and work in the back when I came across intake papers on a "generic" black and white dog.
> 
> Owner surrender fill-out stated "lost my job, lost my house, lost everything". I teared up seeing the hand written notation - some things just aren't fair.


The story about the sweet Palomino made me tear up, too. But this particular hand-written note has tears streaming down my cheeks. 

I think that what makes me most sad is the fact that the dog and its human companion have lost one another, when they need each other the most. It's beyond unfair....:cry4:


----------



## BlueFrog (Nov 29, 2008)

*Leaf wrote: *


> Owner surrender fill-out stated "lost my job, lost my house, lost everything". I teared up seeing the hand written notation - some things just aren't fair.



Now I'm all teary-eyed, and you'd think by now I'd be hardened to this kind of thing. Then again, I have a one-page hand-written note of surrender for two rats that I read whenever I start to feel cynical about the people who turn their pets over to shelters. Makes me cry every time. (And yes, I kept those two, and would have even if one hadn't shown signs of CHF). 

*Leaf*, do I even want to know what the adoption odds are for a generic black and white dog at that particular humane society? 

*Jenk*, you're right: it's especially unfair when people and their pets get separated when they need each other most.


----------



## Jenk (Nov 29, 2008)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> *Leaf*, do I even want to know what the adoption odds are for a generic black and white dog at that particular humane society?


What's even more sad (for me) is that I'dhave zero qualms about adopting a "generic" black-and-white dog. Sadly, I can't handle anymore animals--neither financially nor emotionally. I've not worked steadily in 11 months and don't dare add anymore stress to my home life than I've already managed to do. If conditions were togo horribly wrong, I could find myself in the position of surrending my animals, too; I must remain content with the status-quo.


----------



## Leaf (Nov 29, 2008)

*BlueFrog wrote: *


> *Leaf*, do I even want to know what the adoption odds are for a generic black and white dog at that particular humane society?



Probably not, but the dog got a reprieve as it was when I saw his intake paperwork. If it hadn't been for that...

Sunday the HS is doing a bell ringing fundraiser in front of Wal Mart. Casey, the "mascot" (adopted) Aussie was killed seven weeks ago when someone left antifreeze on her owners' front porch so her appearance will be sorely missed at the event.

However, I was able to convince some others to use the "generic" dog but it wasn't easy to do since he is technically a shelter dog, and not owned so the liability will be on the HS if anything happens.

Since it's my idea I unwhittingly volunteered myself to be a 2 hour bell ringer next weekend. 

Hopefully, though, his story and exposure will be enough to save his life - but he's just one of many in this area right now, booted out for the same reason.


----------



## BlueFrog (Dec 17, 2008)

So many rabbits, so few safe havens. Euthanasia day today. Had to say goodbye to the little Nethie girl. Everything I tried fell through. No one's fault, just the way things worked out. Lots of new intakes,only one adoption from the previous list (palomino lionhead, who was immediately replaced by a ... palomino lionhead). I have pictures, but no FTP access. If anyone has space and willingness to post them, drop me an email and I'll send them your way.


Black Dutch, super friendly. 
Californian? doe. If she were a cat, we'd call her a lilac point. Super extra slobberingly friendly. 
Palomino spotted mini rex (this is one from before, but I have pictures now) 
Palomino lionhead 
Yet another Hotot-ish looking black eyering bunny 
?English spot mixed with something smaller? Very flashy. 
Generic small black bunny, great at posing for the camera as if he knows he has to work extra hard to catch people's attention.
Would someone adopt my Palomino buddy? PLEASE!!!


----------



## gentle giants (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh no! The nethie that you talked to me about...? I'm so sorry, I wish I could have taken her. This is going to eat at me fora while. 

:sad:


----------



## BlueFrog (Dec 18, 2008)

*gentle giants*, _PLEASE_ don't beat yourself up. We can't save them all, and I think it's safe to say we both agree you couldn't possibly have taken her under the circumstances. This loss is not your fault,my fault, AWL's fault,or the fault of any of the others who tried their darndest to help this rabbit. To the contrary, I remain humbled and awed by how hard the rabbit community tries to save its own, even the troubled ones like the Nethie girl. 

She's not the first one I've lost to the back room, but I think she's the first I've specifically targeted and pulled out all the stops for and still lost. Maybe that's why her loss cuts deeper than many of the others. They even told me her behavior improved when she was placed in a larger cage. At the same time, they have _so_ many rabbits in perfect health with no behavior problems who may well wind up just as dead because of lack of resources. In their position, she would have been my first pick to go too. I'm just really, really glad that although they often ask my input before a euthanasia call, I _don't_ bear the responsibility for making the final decision. 

Besides, rescuers who beat themselves up aren't in a position to take care of the fortunate ones already in their care, or any new ones who may present themselves. Or any, like, say, a certain *Palomino* still sitting on death row waiting for the next cull.


----------



## Haley (Dec 18, 2008)

Heres the pics BlueFrog sent me:



[*]Black Dutch, super friendly.









[*]Californian? doe. If she were a cat, we'd call her a lilac point. Super extra slobberingly friendly.







[*]Palomino spotted mini rex (this is one from before, but I have pictures now)








[*]Palomino lionhead








[*]Yet another Hotot-ish looking black eyering bunny








[*]English spot mixed with something smaller? Very flashy.








[*]Generic small black bunny, great at posing for the camera as if he knows he has to work extra hard to catch people's attention.





This is the beautiful one who was recently pts. Rest in peace little one. Im sorry we couldnt save you.







Anyone? Any one of these would make an awesome Christmas present. Beg your husband/boyfriend/roommate and please try to save somebun's life!


----------



## BlueFrog (Dec 18, 2008)

Haley, thanks so much for posting the pictures. What appears to be aREW is actually the pale ?Californian with the ?lilac points. The Californian-colored dwarf napping is the one we lost to the back room.


----------



## Haley (Dec 18, 2008)

Geeze, how awful. I edited the thread for you


----------



## naturestee (Dec 18, 2008)

Best of luck. If anyone wants one of these guys, I'm up for transport duty.

Unfortunately the Sheboygan shelter has had essentially NO rabbit adoptions for the last several months. Most of my babies are still there, as are the two beautiful, lovey-dovey rabbits you sent up to us.

Recessions suck.


----------



## BlueFrog (Dec 18, 2008)

*naturestee*, many thanks for the transport offer. That's potentially a big help in getting these guys into homes, where they belong.

I'm so sorry to hear about the non-existent adoption rate at Sheboygan. I wish I could say I'm surprised. AWL has had one rabbit adoption in what feels like forever, and that was to an employee (which doesn't make it any less appreciated, just that it shows how people are not walking in the door looking). That CatNap hasn't even been able to adopt out Snickers is A Sign, and not a good one.If it looks like the two I sent you are in trouble, please, give me a heads-up. I'm not sure what I could do, but situations change with the mythically volatile weather around here and I've pulled offlast second miracles before. 

Every week I'm getting fewer and fewer animals out of AWL because I have no homes, shelters, or rescues to send them to. The staff have always gotten - and continue to get - excited when I arrive because they know I'm getting animals to safety, but even they are starting to deflate a bit at the rapidly decreasing numbers. They know I'm trying as hard as I'm able, and in fact the director gave me a really nice certificate of appreciation (something which is not SOP even for volunteers) for all the work I've done for them. I'm just frustrated that I can't do more. But I can't. As it is I still have four hamsters born to an AWL refugee in _August_ that I can't seem to place. The only critters I've been able to help in any appreciable amounts are rats, and that's strictly because that's where I have the best contacts. 

And because I agree wholeheartedly with *naturestee*'s statement but believe it deserves more emphasis:

RECESSIONS SUCK!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 18, 2008)

So Many Surrendered, So many unwanted, .... not enough homes.

:bigtears:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 18, 2008)

naturestee, I hope your sweetly cared-for family of youngsters will get adopted. Eventually. To good homes! Along with the rescues that BlueFrog transitioned to safety. That back room (where rabbits are euthanized because there's no homes available) makes you weep.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Dec 18, 2008)

I believe I've seen a link on a website like this already, where ALL the euthanized rabbits from shelter/s who've lost their life because there was no home for them to belong to, were displayed. Very sad...

BF: You are an angel for all you do!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 19, 2008)

Bluefrog, Julie, no worries about my babies or Sheboygan's two Chicago buns. They do not euthanize rabbits here except for very bad health problems or extreme aggressiveness, ala Fuzza who was literally dangerous to passers-by. And then they called me about foster/rescue before anything else. I just wish they had homes!


----------



## BlueFrog (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello again,

It's been a hard week at AWL, so much so that I didn't press for many details. I know we lost *75* hamsters for space, and although they implied no rabbits were euthanized, there were several missing faces and only two confirmed adoptions, one of whom was in surgery being speutered while I was there. I didn't have my camera with me so this update will be more "off the top of my head" than usual:

*New*


Cream-colored heavy set ?dwarf, very pretty color. 
Black Dutch mix, just a narrow white blaze and white toptips, super cute and friendly 
Black lionhead and black lionhead without a mane?, bonded pair
*Adopted*


Californian-colored Netherland dwarf, non-handicapped
*Transferring to a no-kill soon!*[/b][/b]


PALOMINO BUCK! 
Tiny black and white Angora in a cat-style lion clip, cutest thing you've ever seen.
*Definitely still there and in need of safe haven*


Californian Netherland doe, partially blind <-- SHE'S STILL ALIVE!! 
Black Dutch 
Palomino lionhead 
Fat Hotot mix with the really cute face 
Eyering lionhead mix 
Palomino spotted mini rex 
Pudgy dwarf mix REW
I'm once again going to plea for the life of that little Nethie girl, because she's a sweet little thing outside her cage (even the shelter staff agree) and I can't bear to lose her again. Someone, please? She's just a teeny little bun! No trouble at all! 

Don't panic if you don't see your favorites on the "still there" list. My attention was diverted by an impacted crested guinea pig (was at top of kill list, now safe), and not wanting to look too closely at the buns, absent having someplace to send them. I know I didn't see the big Californian mix doe, the English spot mix, the small black bunny who needed to pose extra hard, or the more generic of the two eyering bunnies, but that doesn't mean they weren't adopted, hiding in an igloo, or my eye just passed over them without thinking.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 3, 2009)

I wish the babes you fostered, Angela, had homes too. Really good homes, homes that would keep in touch althou' that's not too likely.

They become extended family, those tiny heartbeats that grow up.....

BlueFrog: Surely if we had more help and hours available in the day, that tiny little disabled girl would have a spot. Must keep on prayin' she is spared, and finds forever loving hands to hold her for several more years. She'll experience a human's LOVE. Her photo just melts your heart...


----------



## BlueFrog (Jan 10, 2009)

NEW:


Coolest broken rex ?mix, curliest coat I've ever seen on a living animal, and _wooly_! I could run my hands through his fur all day and not get tired of the sensation.
Several more
TRANSFERRED TO RESCUES


Nethie girl!
Tiny Angora
ADOPTED


Black Vienna-marked Dutch mix
NOT TRANSFERRED AFTER ALL AND STILL IN DANGER:


Palomino buck
Some significant chances coming soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 11, 2009)

I wish I could do more then just offer my support. I think what your doing it great and I would take them all in if I could (I guess my son's got to have a place to sleep).

Good luck!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 11, 2009)

Echo on Wabbitdad's post. What you're doing is great.

Terrific news to hear that the Nethie girl and tiny Angora will transition to safehaven rescue.

C'mon Palomino boy, Stay safe from the injections of the back room. cheering for you too,


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 4, 2009)

A huge THANK YOU to the bunny angels of RO! I don't know who you are, but word from AWL is that they had five adoptions this week alone from people who had seen them pictured on the Internet. I haven't posted to Craigslist orother onlinesources in a while, so it's got to be you guys. Stand up and be counted! And cheered! And bowed to! WOO HOO!!! 

Of course, there are always buns there in need of homes. Eventhough currently no one's in danger, they want and need lovin' from their own permanent slaves:


Harlequin SH female, light coloring, about 1 - 2 years old, super cute 
Harlequin lionhead, dark coloring and a very distinctive mane with almost "Fu Manchu" moustache, found abandoned, distinctive and cute 
Harlequin lionhead, light coloring, scar or something on eye, was very relaxed about my saying Hi. 
Black Dutch, same one who's been there for a while, haveposted photo previously 
Black Dutch, a new one, a little smaller 
Lionhead/English Spot? Hotot? mix, another long term-resident, haveposted photo before, really starting to blossom in personality! Hadn't really registerered before but was super-friendly and kissy today 
Bonded pair of black lionhead and black generic rabbit (I'm guessing sibling but no trace of a mane). These two just _adore_ each other and I really hope they find a home together.
Palomino buck, awaiting pre-adoption neuter 
Bonded pair of small REWs 
Californian or cross thereof. Looked a bit small and angular to be a purebred but was in a bottom cage and I didn't have much opportunity to investigate. 
Orange spotted mini-rex, same one as before. 
Small eyering bunny, on pregnancy watch & looking for a foster home
I plan to start posting these buns to Petfinder next week, after I meet with a staff member to go over AWL guidelines, which I hope will increase the adoption rate even more. Dare I feel hopeful that maybe the situation has finally turned around?!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 4, 2009)

I want the mini-rex.. :bawl:


----------



## naturestee (Feb 4, 2009)

AWL is going to let you put animals on Petfinder? FINALLY!


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 4, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> AWL is going to let you put animals on Petfinder? FINALLY!



YES! I am so excited about that development words can't describe it. I would have started sooner but have been feeling so punky I haven't been up to it, plus there were some database issues to be worked out, but finally, those buns will be invisible no longer. Add to that a recent clean-up, cage reorganization, hay procurement, etc., and the place is hardly recognizable compared to this time last year. I couldn't be happier about all the changes. 

*Pipp*, be careful what you wish for! He is really gorgeous, and seems quite sweet too.


----------



## BlueFrog (Feb 22, 2009)

Good news, everybody. Palomino boy found a really terrific home through the shelter! Woo hoo! Adoptions have started to pick up overall, and most of the adopters are reporting they've seen and heard about them through the Internet. THANK YOU to all those RO members and others who've been spreading the word! It's working, it's finally working! 

There's more good news... but first, a warning to long-time threadwatchers. Lock yourself in asoundproof room and remove all fragile objects from the vicinity before proceeding, lest your expression of unbridled exultation and joy cause the neighbors to fear for your sanity or your family to disapprove of permanent household damage.

OK, you ready?

Are you sure?

CLICK HERE TO SEEAWLRABBITS ON PETFINDER!!!

I'm now on permanent Petfinder rabbit duty, with full access to the account and unrestrictedphotography privileges. This week's uploads are a little wonky due to some unprecedented camera issues, but hopefully I'll get those ironed out shortly. I figured even slightly wonky photos were better than none. I may even get tocreate entries for the goats and other livestock that most people don't even know AWL has because, for obvious reasons, they're not on the adoption floor. Heck, I'd do the dogs and cats too but there are _so_ many, and besides, there are other volunteers taking care of promoting them. I'm all about pushing the ones others don't know much about.

Speaking of which: from here on out, if you see a material misstatement of fact on a rabbit listing at AWL (color, breed, whatever) I hope you'll take the time to PM me through the forum to let me know. I've learned a lot but there's still plenty I don't know, especially where breeds and mixtures are concerned. Emails sent directly to the shelter will probably not reach the right people, so please contact me personally instead.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm off to perform a happy dance.


----------



## myheart (Feb 22, 2009)

BlueFrog, I am so happy for you and all of the little bunners waiting for their forever homes!!!! The PetFinder listings look great!!! You are doing awesome work!! 

I am sure this is such a big step in the history of AWL. Everyone involved needs big pats on the back for trying to make the small and fury more accessable/visible to the general public.

There are so many cuties there right now, I would have such a time trying to choose. Edmund needs a big squishy from me, and look at Ridley's beautiful coat, Monty's one dark ear is so cute, and of course Sacchi is an absolute dolly!!!! :biggrin2:

Thanks for posting the great news!!

myheart


----------



## gentle giants (Feb 23, 2009)

WAHOO!!! :highfive::jumpforjoy::yes:arty::bow:woohoo:goodjobarty0002::time::clapping:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 23, 2009)

That is great!


----------



## Haley (Feb 23, 2009)

Im so happy for you and the bunnies! Hopefully Petfinder will help you facilitate adoptions- people connect so much more with an animal when they can see his/her face. 

I'll continue to pray for you and the bunnies. I hope things start looking up for all of us in the midwest here


----------

